# [RISOLTO] 4 GB di RAM e Gentoo me ne vede 3948MB perché?

## fbcyborg

Il BIOS vede correttamente 4096MB di RAM, ma Gentoo me ne rileva 3948MB. Dove sono finiti gli altri 148 MB?

Per caso mi sfugge il fatto che Gentoo risevi parte della ram per qualche suo scopo personale??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

Nel kernel, all'opzione "High memory support", cosa hai selezionato? 4 GB o 64 GB?

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusami ma non la trovo questa voce, dove devo guardare?

Grazie!

----------

## riverdragon

Sotto "Processor type and features".

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa, io non lo vedo. Ma che kernel hai tu? Io il 2.6.29-r1. Non vorrei che avendo versioni diverse, nella mia sia stato tolto.

EDIT: In realtà facendo una ricerca l'ho trovato, ma sotto Processor type and features non lo vedo. Forse bisogna selezionare qualcosa.

```
Symbol: HIGHMEM4G [=n]

  Prompt: 4GB                 

    Defined at arch/x86/Kconfig:940              

    Depends on: <choice> && !X86_NUMAQ   

    Location:                                              

     -> Processor type and features       

       -> High Memory Support (<choice> [=n])
```

```
Symbol: HIGHMEM64G [=n]                                    

  Prompt: 64GB                                                         

    Defined at arch/x86/Kconfig:947                               

    Depends on: <choice> && !M386 && !M486     

    Location:                                                         

      -> Processor type and features                   

        -> High Memory Support (<choice> [=n])          

   Selects: X86_PAE   
```

----------

## riverdragon

Sei su amd64?

----------

## viralex

si mi pare che non ci sia su amd64 è implicito.

infatti mi vede 3,9GB. adesso che c'ho il dubbio vado a spulciare per bene

EDIT:

ah tutto risolto.. prima avevo trovato qualcosa sul pae su questo link,

http://www.mail-archive.com/misc@openbsd.org/msg22347.html

(credo che sia già abilitato, i 64GB si indirizzano con i 36bit fisici. con "cat /proc/cpuinfo" vedo che li uso già. gli altri 48 sono virtuali)

ma facendo due conti:

```
viralex@blad3 ~ $ dmesg | grep Memory

Memory: 4042832k/5242880k available (3138k kernel code, 1050180k absent, 148960k reserved, 990k data, 348k init)

```

3948+145,4(i reserved) + kernelcode data e init = 4096!!!

quindi ecco dove è finita la ram =P

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao sì, come avete ben dedotto sono su amd64, o meglio, l'architettura che ho usato è quella, visto che il mio è un Intel core 2 quad.

Quindi insomma, ho capito. E' tutto normale allora.

Io però se faccio 

```
dmesg|grep Memory
```

 non ottengo info sulla ram come te. Booh!

Ad ogni modo grazie. Abbiamo appurato che Linux si riserva parte della ram per i fatti suoi.

----------

